# What regulator/flow control should I get?



## Firstgear (Dec 27, 2019)

I have a welder that I need to use argon gas as a shield for welding aluminum.  What regulator/flow control should I get?  Links?


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 27, 2019)

Almost any of the low end units with a decent flow meter will get you started. You can easily get a decent one for under 30.00
Flow meter- Amazon

but...like anything you can easily buy a higher end unit from Victor or Miller for @ 80.00
Victor 
  Of course, Victor is probably a better unit that’s also serviceable....ie it can be repaired. Not sure it’s worth repairing when one can pick up a decent new one for 28.00 

   I’ve been using a basic one for 5 years and it’s still working just fine. FWIW...things do get more complicated when running 100% CO2 for mig, as those tend to freeze up. Some of those better units for CO2 have electric heaters to prevent freeze up.
    I’m pretty sure most inert gases use same flow meters. CO2, Argon, helium and mixes all same flow meters. You want a flow meter. And aluminum uses pure argon. So almost any decent unit with the floating ball flow meter plus a gauge will suffice.


----------

